

Facebook Makes You Set Facebook.com As Your Homepage In A Very Clever Way - dkd903
http://digitizor.com/2010/11/27/facebook-makes-you-set-facebook-com-as-your-homepage-in-a-very-clever-way/

======
CWuestefeld
"Makes You" is stretching things. "Entices you" would be more accurate.

